# Fish & Chips



## heavyweight (Jan 26, 2009)

Would you class Fish & Chips as a cheat meal, or would you call it healthy, and if you were to cut out the chips is the batter So bad?


----------



## GH1987 (Feb 3, 2010)

healthy? serriously?


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

def cheat meal


----------



## skd (Dec 17, 2008)

nothing wrong with fish n chips once in a while

though personally id only have a few chips, there too stodgy for me


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

...drenched in salt, vinegar and tartar sauce.....mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

Healthy if you take away the batter, and the chips..


----------



## jimbo1436114513 (Mar 28, 2006)

The fish cooked in good qaulity oil is pretty good, all the chips and salt not too good


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2010)

I love them, my favourite cheat meal!


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

GH1987 said:


> healthy? serriously?


Depends what kind of fish and chips - how it's cooked.

Fish poached is good. Chips can be cooked healthily, oven, grill, shallow fry.


----------



## KRS (Nov 27, 2008)

That's my cheat tomorrow, two weeks of keto without a cheat.

That's going to be the best 60 seconds I've had in a long while! :w00t:


----------



## GH1987 (Feb 3, 2010)

mite aswell have a tin of tuna and sliced baked potato....


----------



## heavyweight (Jan 26, 2009)

estfna said:


> Depends what kind of fish and chips - how it's cooked.
> 
> Fish poached is good. Chips can be cooked healthily, over, grill, shallow fry.


From the chip shop


----------



## heavyweight (Jan 26, 2009)

Its just that a new shop has just opened jus down the road and they are doing large cod&chips for £3.70, bargain for London


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Nothing wrong with fish and chips - fried in the right oil!

Fish is excellent protein.

The small amount of batter is no prob if taken into account as part of your necessary carb intake.

Ditto the chips - potato is healthier than pasta.

The small amount of oil is good for you - needed to make gear work.

Don't forget it's your carb intake, not your fat intake, that governs your fat storage.


----------



## Varmint (Jun 17, 2007)

Prodiver said:


> Nothing wrong with fish and chips - fried in the right oil!
> 
> Fish is excellent protein.
> 
> ...


really? Why's that? Iv always thought pasta was better, lower gi


----------



## GH1987 (Feb 3, 2010)

i disagree, fish and chips are unhealthy, even if its fried in the right oil...

its fine once in a while tho, just like anything else


----------



## Nutz01 (Jan 27, 2009)

If its a one off cheat meal then what the hell, even if its cooked in lard.

My cheat meal tomorrow will be a takeaway from the Chinese and a few largers.

I would go insane if i had to watch what i consumed 7 days a week.

Fvckit cheat meal, eat whatever you want in moderation or course.

Unless your on keto, now that's a different ball game altogether


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Varmint said:


> really? Why's that? Iv always thought pasta was better, lower gi


Not actually much difference if I remember correctly and, anyway, spuds have fewer calories per gram, so they fill you up better for the same amount of carbs.

Spuds are unprocessed food too; pasta - even wholemeal - is milled and processed, often with some additives.

Jacket spuds are even better for you - eat the skin!


----------



## Nutz01 (Jan 27, 2009)

Prodiver said:


> Not actually much difference if I remember correctly and, anyway, spuds have fewer calories per gram, so they fill you up better for the same amount of carbs.
> 
> Spuds are unprocessed food too; pasta - even wholemeal - is milled and processed, often with some additives.
> 
> Jacket spuds are even better for you - eat the skin!


I think theres more flavour in the skin than the actual spud :thumbup1:


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

GH1987 said:


> i disagree, fish and chips are unhealthy, even if its fried in the right oil...
> 
> its fine once in a while tho, just like anything else


If you ate fish and chips drenched in oil or fat every day you'd prob get lardy if you didn't use tons of calories.

But there really is no such thing as unhealthy food! This is one of those daft modern bodybuilding fixations.

Fish and chips is just protein, carbs and fat like any other complex meal.

Many of our great champs of the 50s, 60s and 70s got big and fit on fish and chips, egg and chips and meat and two veg.

Nowadays it's easier to get enough protein with fewer calories from shakes, but really you can eat anything you like providing you watch your carbs and to a lesser degree your fat intake.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2010)

its the healthiest take away imo


----------



## jimbo1436114513 (Mar 28, 2006)

Prodiver said:


> Nothing wrong with fish and chips - fried in the right oil!
> 
> Fish is excellent protein.
> 
> ...


Good post lots of people think its fat that make us fat but acually it carbs.


----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

If you dont eat the batter its just steamed fish (batter acts like barrier, it gets hot n greasy fish inside steams in its own juice) but ask for the chips to be cooked in beef dripping might increase the protien count lol.


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

Dan said:


> its the healthiest take away imo


Not until you have tried a Sizzla's special kebab!

Take away the donner and it's a good meal (or ask him to put the donner on the hot plate to crisp it off).

Chicken, steak, lamb all cooked on the hot plate, salad, all rolled up in a huge pitta.

Orgasmic.


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Pelayo said:


> ...drenched in salt, vinegar and tartar sauce.....mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


Yeah man. :thumb: :thumb : :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## ichigo (Dec 22, 2008)

fish and chips mushy peas and a little salt loads of vinergar mmmmm!!!!!

but deffo a cheat meal for me

sure our lass just said something about fish and chips been on the news this morning some kind of anniversary


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Fish and chips are ace best cheat meal . We even had fish and chips at our wedding for our meal. The best fish and chips I had were in Yorkshire i think it was Whitby


----------



## Unit_69 (Jul 9, 2009)

I'm pretty sure the UK's best chipper award has been from scotland the last 3 years running........I'm not sure if that is something to be proud of or not?

Anyway, can't beat a large fish supper with a single haggis on the side


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

I could shag a fish and chips right now.


----------



## R84 (May 10, 2009)

Isn't the fish itself cooked by steam inside the batter? So if you take out the chips and batter, it's practically a health food!

(but why would you....mmmm batter)


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Internet experts are always pouring oil into protein shakes to slow it down and make it better.... so whats the problem drenching a bit of fish in it


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

I am now f*ckin starvin!


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

I normally feel disappointed with fish and chips as a cheat TBH...


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

mick_the_brick said:


> I normally feel disappointed with fish and chips as a cheat TBH...


I get that too?

Think its because when I am eating it, I am thinking "this isn't a cheat, I could fvcking diet on this"

:lol:


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2010)

definatley healthy.


----------



## heavyweight (Jan 26, 2009)

Great answers, so if on gear munch away on fish&chips!!! i think there not too bad for you tbh


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

Galtonator said:


> Fish and chips are ace best cheat meal . We even had fish and chips at our wedding for our meal. The best fish and chips I had were in Yorkshire i think it was Whitby


Do you know why, it's because it's traditional in Yorkshire to fry in dripping. Sod your healthy oil. Used to love going over to Yorkshire visiting relatives just for the fish chips and scraps!


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

BillC said:


> Do you know why, it's because it's traditional in Yorkshire to fry in dripping. Sod your healthy oil. Used to love going over to Yorkshire visiting relatives just for the fish chips and scraps!


I used to get chips from this little butcher (they done hot food too at lunchtimes) in Crieff while delivery driving, I couldn't believe how good it was, almost like a drug... thinking about it I bet they used dripping, must have done, really golden chips, beautiful flavour.

Damn that is one memory that gets the mouth watering, every time - wonder if they are still going.


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

rs007 said:


> I get that too?
> 
> Think its because when I am eating it, I am thinking "this isn't a cheat, I could fvcking diet on this"
> 
> :lol:


I think it's more what I could be getting stuck into...

Not rewarding enough taste etc.. :lol:


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

rs007 said:


> I used to get chips from this little butcher (they done hot food too at lunchtimes) in Crieff while delivery driving, I couldn't believe how good it was, almost like a drug... thinking about it I bet they used dripping, must have done, really golden chips, beautiful flavour.
> 
> Damn that is one memory that gets the mouth watering, every time - *wonder if they are still going*.


Get in your car man...


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

See now, a lot of us southerners aren't used to fish and chips cooked in beef fat, and even though I lived in Aberdeen for a while I never came to like it - too strong a flavour over the fish.

But a small amount of beef fat isn't bad for you - providing they discard it from the friers and don't keep re-heating it! Bet they don't often, though...


----------



## All4n (May 30, 2008)

Galtonator said:


> Fish and chips are ace best cheat meal . We even had fish and chips at our wedding for our meal. The best fish and chips I had were in Yorkshire i think it was Whitby


Whitby is excellent for fish/chips. To be honest, most places round here are jst pizza/kebab shops now so the fish/chips went to pot. Soggy greasy sh1te and not traditional at all. Whitby on the other hand :thumbup1: Need to get back there someday.



Prodiver said:


> Nothing wrong with fish and chips - fried in the right oil!


Most will fry in the cheapest sh1t they can get their hands on and reuse as much as poss without killing everyone.


----------



## Judas (Jan 21, 2009)

You do realise because of this thread I will probably buy some fish and chips on the way home from the gym. Nice one mate, real smooth! God damn you  .


----------



## Nutz01 (Jan 27, 2009)

most of the chippys by me have been taken over by chinese and its like a big 5 kg bag of frozen chps from tesco for a coupled of quid making liked 20 portions all cooked in a dirty wok that has not been scrubbed in years.....


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2010)

im stopping at jacks fish and chips on the way home. fvcking starving


----------



## Thierry (Oct 19, 2009)

i oven my fish and chips, does that count as not cheating? :lol: i don't really care to be honest, im 19, its not like i find it easy to put on weight.


----------

